# First read of Simarillion



## wraith_q (May 7, 2004)

Hello fellow Tolkien fans! I just wanted to say that I am reading The Silmarillion now for the first time. I am breathless at the depth and breadth of Tolkien's imagination and creativity. I have never in my life read anything like this (or LOTR for that matter). It's a difficult read, but very interesting indeed. I've even developed an interest in tengwar. Now, if only I'd read this much earlier in life then I'd know more about this fascinating new world.


----------



## Manveru (May 7, 2004)

lucky you... *looking with envy hidden deep, deep in his eyes* already ran so many times through those pages... on and on (whenever i have time to do so... always find sth new to interest me -- and that's saying a lot)

great "piece of written word"... keep on reading... you'll sink even more in the unknown depths of this wonderful world...

have fun, wraith_q


----------



## Confusticated (May 8, 2004)

Hello wraith_q,

I know _exactly_ what you mean. The book is special beyond my ability to put into words, and I am always happy to see someone else who appreciates it so much. Please keep us posted as you go along and have anything you'd like to say or ask.


----------



## Sengir Buendia (May 9, 2004)

*Finally have it in my hands*

Finally I have Silmarillion in my hands! I've also started two days ago (i'm in chapter 3) and it's sooo fascinating! I love to read about the valar and the creation of Arda (i'm specially enjoying to see the metamorphosis of ME!)

I'm very fond of Ulmo, for his lonely majesty (it's so sad, yet so grand). I just don't like Manwe as a leader (at least until chapter 3...), he is so passive and distant. Orome, Yavanna and Ulmo seem to be much more interested in Arda's matters, specially ME and the coming of the children of iluvatar... Well, just a stupid impression...

It's interesting to notice the similarity between the valar and the greek gods. The parallel is so obvious: Manwe = Zeus, Ulmo = Poseidon, Mandos = Hades, Orome = Hermes, Yavanna = Artemis etc etc. The same can be thought for the nordic gods (of which my knowledge is scarce...) and probably others... (aztec, indian...). 

WOW folks, I'm simply amazed by all this! Can't wait to read further!


----------



## Manveru (May 10, 2004)

Sengir Buendia said:


> It's interesting to notice the similarity between the valar and the greek gods. The parallel is so obvious: Manwe = Zeus, Ulmo = Poseidon, Mandos = Hades, Orome = Hermes, Yavanna = Artemis etc etc. The same can be thought for the nordic gods (of which my knowledge is scarce...) and probably others... (aztec, indian...).


you'll notice more... "sink in"


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (May 10, 2004)

Enjoy it!! For me one of the best books I´ve ever read  

The Drak Glamdring


----------



## Confusticated (May 10, 2004)

Dark_Glamdring said:


> Enjoy it!! For me one of the best books I´ve ever read



You know books that are better or as good? I must have really been living in a hole. Where are they? 

Sengir Buendia, please let us know what you think as you go along?

PS: Neat avatar, Manveru... but don't the poor fella's arms get tired?


----------



## Manveru (May 10, 2004)

Nóm said:


> PS: Neat avatar, Manveru... but don't the poor fella's arms get tired?


haven't thought of that... guess too carefree at times


----------



## cniht (May 22, 2004)

The language of the book is better than Morte D'Arthur by Thomas Malory, at least for me.
I read the later in hardback compiled by late Professor Vinaver and pubished by OUP in the 1980's. 
Besides enjoying the fun of reading, I am also learning the brilliant style that prevailsthe.


----------



## Arvedui (May 22, 2004)

wraith_q said:


> Hello fellow Tolkien fans! I just wanted to say that I am reading The Silmarillion now for the first time. I am breathless at the depth and breadth of Tolkien's imagination and creativity. I have never in my life read anything like this (or LOTR for that matter). It's a difficult read, but very interesting indeed. I've even developed an interest in tengwar. Now, if only I'd read this much earlier in life then I'd know more about this fascinating new world.


Maybe 56 years and not even then being able to finish it, is what it takes to make such a great story/universe/mythology?


----------



## Beleg (May 27, 2004)

> You know books that are better or as good? I must have really been living in a hole. Where are they?



Better? No. 
As Good? No.
A little little little weeney tweeny less good by say .002%? A Song of Fire and Ice Saga by George RR Martin.
To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 18, 2004)

I just started reading _The Silmarillion_ after failing about 3 times before. I've just started Quenta Silmarillion.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't give up Kingy  ,the beginning it awlays difficult but after the you read it,you will definitely think that The Sil is the best book by Tolkien


----------



## faila (Jun 18, 2004)

Beleg said:


> Better? No.
> As Good? No.
> A little little little weeney tweeny less good by say .002%? A Song of Fire and Ice Saga by George RR Martin.
> To Kill a Mockingbird.


I would argue that Song og Fire and Ice is better (so far, but he'll probobly die before he ends it) that the silmarillion....Ive tried to read the sillmarilion like 20 times...I finally read it recently...but in my opinion it wasnt as good as lotr or Song of ice and fire.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 18, 2004)

I really like Sil too. I think it´s better than LOTR. Yes, the beginning is always difficult, but I´m sure you´ll like Sil, if you like LOTR. Don´t give up, enjoy the story!


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'll keep on reading.


----------



## Narsil (Jul 16, 2004)

_The Silmarillion_ has been sitting on our bookshelf for ages. My husband attempted to read it years ago, wound up picking thru it and gave up. When I asked him about reading it and he told me he hadn't been able to finish it I was shocked because he's a diehard Tolkien fan and was the one who kept urging me to check out _LOTR_. It wasn't until I saw the movies that I became interested and have since landed solidly in the "Purist Camp".  

I've since read _LOTR_ once and _The Hobbit_ twice and want to read _LOTR_ again. IMHO a good book is like a good road..It should be travelled down at least twice because you always see and experience something new.  Then it occurred to me to try and read _The Silmarillion_ before rereading the _LOTR_. It's not an easy read, especially in the beginning, but bit by bit I've gotten used to the prose and there's a great story here! 

I'm up to the chapter about Beren and Luthien where King Thingol tells Beren to get a Simaril from Morgoth's crown in order to win Luthien's hand. Is this not incredible storytelling or WHAT? I'm really impressed! My husband is impressed that I've read it this far straight thru. "You've always been into mythology" he said. I urged him to try and read it. I really do think that it will make my re-read of the LOTR much more meaningful..especially the _Appendices_. I like how Tolkien has made everything tie in together. I really feel like I've been transported to a different world.  

Pssst..don't tell me how it ends!


----------



## Grond (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought the very first American edition of the Silmarillion when it came out in 1978?. I went to the bookstore THE very first day it was out. I ran home and started reading. After about fifteen minutes, I put it down and didn't pick it back up for 5 years!! I started thumbing through it one day (shortly after I had finished rereading the LOTR for the umpteenth time and saw the short book on "Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age". I loved the writing and actually read the book backwards... going from the Rings to the Akallabeth and so on until I finally got back to the Valaquenta and the Quenta proper.

I realized the absolute beauty of the prose, the story and the mythology and have now reread the Sil umpteen zillion times. It is by far my favorite of his works (though the History of Middle-earth X, Morgoth's Ring is a close second). I try to reread the Hobbit, LOTR, Sil and UT at least once a year and spread the 12 volumes of HoME in the middle.

Cheers,

grond


----------

